# Bilder bearbeiten pixelweise



## Guest (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

habe mich in der letzten Zeit darum bemüht mit einem BufferedImage pixel zu setzen/ zu lesen. Das funktioniert auch wenn man das BufferedImage selbst leer erstellt, aber ich möchte die pixel in einem bild von der Festplatte setzen.
Deshalb hab ich mir mit Codeschnipseln aus dem Java Almanac 1.4 folgendes zusammen gebaut: 

```
import javax.imageio.*;
 import java.io.*;
 import java.awt.*;
 import java.awt.Image.*;
 import javax.swing.*;
 
 public class pic {
 
	
	public static void main(String[] args)  {
		Image im = null;
		try {
        // Read from a file
        File file = new File("in.png");
        im = ImageIO.read(file); 
		} 
		catch (IOException e) {}
		
		
		BufferedImage b= null;
		b=pic.toBufferedImage(im); // hier versuch ich dann das BufIm zu bekommen
		
	    // Use a label to display the image
   /* JFrame frame = new JFrame();
    JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(image));
    frame.getContentPane().add(label, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    frame.pack();
    frame.setVisible(true);
	*/
	} //main -Ende-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

	 
	
	    // This method returns a buffered image with the contents of an image
    public static BufferedImage toBufferedImage(Image image) {
        if (image instanceof BufferedImage) {
            return (BufferedImage)image;
        }
    
        // This code ensures that all the pixels in the image are loaded
        image = new ImageIcon(image).getImage();
    
        // Determine if the image has transparent pixels; for this method's
        // implementation, see e661 Determining If an Image Has Transparent Pixels
        boolean hasAlpha = hasAlpha(image);
    
        // Create a buffered image with a format that's compatible with the screen
        BufferedImage bimage = null;
        GraphicsEnvironment ge = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
        try {
            // Determine the type of transparency of the new buffered image
            int transparency = Transparency.OPAQUE;
            if (hasAlpha) {
                transparency = Transparency.BITMASK;
            }
    
            // Create the buffered image
            GraphicsDevice gs = ge.getDefaultScreenDevice();
            GraphicsConfiguration gc = gs.getDefaultConfiguration();
            bimage = gc.createCompatibleImage(
                image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null), transparency);
        } catch (HeadlessException e) {
            // The system does not have a screen
        }
    
        if (bimage == null) {
            // Create a buffered image using the default color model
            int type = BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB;
            if (hasAlpha) {
                type = BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB;
            }
            bimage = new BufferedImage(image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null), type);
        }
    
        // Copy image to buffered image
        Graphics g = bimage.createGraphics();
    
        // Paint the image onto the buffered image
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
        g.dispose();
    
        return bimage;
    }
	
	
	    // This method returns an Image object from a buffered image
                 //diese Methode kann das ganze dann rückgängig machen , wenn man wieder ein Image haben will:
    public static Image toImage(BufferedImage bufferedImage) {
        return Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createImage(bufferedImage.getSource());
    }
}
```
Der Almanac sagt: ein Image kann nur zu einem BufferedImage gemacht werden indem man die Methode toBufferedImage siehe Quelltext verwendet. Trotzdem läuft der Quelltext nicht durch: z.b: findet er hasAlpha  aus awt.Image nicht.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was am Quelltext falsch ist , oder eine andere Variante beschreiben Bildpixel zu lesen und zu setzen.


----------



## Quaxli (14. Apr 2008)

Du solltest diesen Almanac wegschmeißen. Scheint nix vernünftiges drin zu stehen...  :bahnhof:  Zumindest nicht zu Thema Images.

Außerdem habe ich aufgrund des Satzes



> Deshalb hab ich mir mit Codeschnipseln aus dem Java Almanac 1.4 folgendes zusammen gebaut:



den Eindruck, das Du auch nicht so die rechte Ahnung hast. Du wirst mit vorgefertigtem Code, an dem Du rumdockterst, nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommen. Schau Dir eines der Tutorial an, die hier empfohlen werden und fang am Anfang an. (Tutorials: Entweder "Java ist auch eine Insel" oder www.javabuch.de).

Ich habe Dir trotzdem mal ein Beispiel gebastelt, wobei von Deinem ursprünglichen Code nichts mehr übrig geblieben ist. Nicht wundern, wenn es nach dem Starten einen Moment dauert bis was angezeigt wird, das liegt am FileChooser (aber das weißt Du, wenn Du Dich mit Java etwas auskennst).



```
import javax.imageio.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.awt.image.*;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Pic extends JPanel{

	private static final long	serialVersionUID	= 1L;
	
	BufferedImage	bimg;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Pic();
	}

	public Pic() {

		File pic = null;

		JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
		int returnVal = chooser.showOpenDialog(null);
		if (returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION) {
			pic = chooser.getSelectedFile();
		}

		System.out.println(pic);

		try {
			bimg = ImageIO.read(pic);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

		System.out.println("Bild hat Alpha: " + bimg.getColorModel().hasAlpha());

		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Bild-Test");
		frame.setLocation(100,100);
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(bimg.getWidth(),bimg.getHeight()));
		frame.add(this);
		
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
		
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
		g.drawImage(bimg, 0, 0, this);
	}
	

}
```


Weitergehende Fragen werde ich nur beantworten, wenn ich merke, daß Du mehr kannst, als fremden Code zusammen zu frickeln. Es tut mir leid, wenn das hart klingt, aber ich habe diesbezüglich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Apr 2008)

Also von Image to BufferedImage ist seine Konvertierung doch OK!

Nur das die Konvertierung total fürn Hugo ist, da er schon ein BufferedImage hat, war ihm anscheinend nicht klar 

Achja die Pixel kannst du mit dem Raster (getRaster() von BufferedImage) bearbeiten/auslesen!


----------



## Quaxli (14. Apr 2008)

.. oder gleich mit getRGB(..) und mit dem int-Wert ein Color-Objekt instanziieren.


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

Also du liest ein Bild ein und packst es in einen Panel. Damit ist mir nicht geholfen: ich brauche : lesen von platte in BufferedImage und pixel lesen setzen ( getRGB und setRGB kenne ich) und dann zurück auf platte schreiben. Das funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich ein Buf Image neu anlege. Der Konstruktor braucht ja den Bildtyp. Und ich bekomme den richtigen Typ z.B. bei einer png Bildversion nicht hin. Er gibt mir als Typ : 12 aber das korreliert nicht gut mit dem was mir getTypes sagt. 
Hier nochmal mein eigener Quelltext:

```
import javax.imageio.*;
 import java.io.*;
 import java.awt.*;
 import java.awt.image.*;
 
/* Klasse mit Hauptprogramm */
public class ImageTest {
 
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
	
		 
		//---------------------------Bild Lesen------------------------------------------------------------

		BufferedImage bi= ImageIO.read(new File("C:/Users/Jay/Documents/JavaStuff/Image/black.png"));
		BufferedImage transp = new BufferedImage(10,10, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
		//--------------------------------------getPixel----------------------------------------------------------------
		int argb = bi.getRGB( 1, 1 );
		System.out.println(argb);
		// -------------------------------------setPixel-----------------------------------------------------------------
		int argb1=0;
		argb1=0xFF00FF00;  //green
		bi.setRGB( 5, 5, new Color(220,1,1).getRGB());
		transp.setRGB( 5, 5, new Color(220,1,1,220).getRGB());//rote intensität hoch - nur wenig verblasst durch transparenz
		int type=0;
		type= bi.getType();
		System.out.println("BufIm ARGB hat Typ:"+BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB+" mein geladenes Bild hat Typ:"+type);
		//----------------------------------------Bild schreiben-----------------------------------------------------
		
		File file = new File("C:/Users/Jay/Documents/JavaStuff/Image/transpp.png");
		if(file.exists()) {
			file.delete();
		}
		file.createNewFile();
		try{
		ImageIO.write(transp, "png", file);
		}
		catch(IOException E){System.out.println("Bild schreiben funtkioniert nicht");}
		}
}
```

Wie gesagt mit dem BufferedImage transp , welches ich neu anlege klappts , aber wenn ich ein BufIm von meinem Bild black.png mache läuft das Programm zwar durch aber der pixel wird nicht gesetzt. 
(Je nachdem was ich gerade untersuche speicher ich das eine oder andere Bild indem ich in write transp oder bi einsetze ...)


----------



## Quaxli (16. Apr 2008)

Was ich gemacht habe, war Dein Programm überhaupt mal lauffähig zu kriegen, da z. B. die getAlpha-Methode gar nicht funktioniert hat. Zudem habe ich einigen überflüssigen Müll weggelassen, z. B. diese toBuferredImage()-Methode die keiner braucht. Mein Programm sollte Dir nicht Deine Lösung vorkauen, sondern nur eine Hilfestellung geben.

Was die "12" bei getType betrifft: Wenn Du mal in die API gucken würdest, dann würdest Du sehen, daß die Bildtypen von denen Du redest, statische Integerwerte sind. Und wenn man sich mit der API beschäftigt, kann man sogar sehen, was hinter diese Bildtypen steckt:


```
java.awt.image.BufferedImage
public static final int 	TYPE_3BYTE_BGR   	    -->5
public static final int 	TYPE_4BYTE_ABGR 	   -->6
public static final int 	TYPE_4BYTE_ABGR_PRE 	-->7
public static final int 	TYPE_BYTE_BINARY 	   -->12
public static final int 	TYPE_BYTE_GRAY 	            -->10
public static final int 	TYPE_BYTE_INDEXED 	  -->13
public static final int 	TYPE_CUSTOM 	              -->0
public static final int 	TYPE_INT_ARGB 	             -->2
public static final int 	TYPE_INT_ARGB_PRE 	  -->3
public static final int 	TYPE_INT_BGR 	              -->4
public static final int 	TYPE_INT_RGB 	              -->1
public static final int 	TYPE_USHORT_555_RGB    -->9
public static final int 	TYPE_USHORT_565_RGB    -->8
public static final int 	TYPE_USHORT_GRAY 	 -->11
```
[/code]


----------

